# Insulating 4 Season Deck Floor



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

One way, fig.7; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures will be of a big help in this case.

I think you are better suited to get under the deck (if possible) and thermally uncouple the whole structure at that point.


----------

